# Mexico City - Thrue the lens of my mobile cam



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello there...

In this thread I have been thinking of collecting some of the fotos from My Mexico city trips. Fotos from the city itself but also some pics outside the city in the near surroundings. I have been in Mexico city several times and its one of my favorite cities. 

Like all big cities there are positive and negative things. I will do my best to show Mexico city here in the best possible way. All of the pictures are taken by myself with my Sony Ericsson mobilphone. So dont expect ultra high quality pictures.

I will start with pictures in the historic center of the city and then slowly circle around further out.

So enjoy..... 



First up is Zocalo square. Located on top of what used to be the ancient city of Tenochtitlan. 
At the moment on this picture there was alot of christmas festivities going on.











And on this foto from last year you can see the zocalo square with thousands of people standing in line to enter what I believe was a temporary museum.











The square and cathedral.











Parts of the cathedral. Beautiful on the inside and outside.











One more with the cathedral.











The national palace next to the Zocalo square is huge. This is the south fasade of the palace complex.











Inside the national palace











The historic center is a very colorful and lively place. 











On car free days, people takes over the streets.











The historic center is also a place to find statues like this.











Like mentioned earlier. The historic center of Mexico city is built on top of what used to be Tenochtitlan. Some remains are still here. Like the ruins of Templo mayor.











Here its possible to see architecture from to compleate different eras and two different civilizations.











I recommend the Templo Mayor museum that is located right next to the ruins. There you can see objects archeologists have found at the Templo Mayor. Also a big model of what the city once looked like. 











Lovely architecture is to be find everywhere in this part of the city.




















That´s it for now. More is coming very soon.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Mexico City seems to be a very interesting city. Please keep posting pics.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks for showing off the capital city of my country.

Please keep posting pics kay:

saludos


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Next up is the area of the city west of the historic center. From the concert hall of Belles Artes and the classic skyscraper from 1956 Torre Latino Americana, all along the main avenue Paseo De La Reforma and the skyscraper beauty, Torre Mayor. 

enjoy... 



Belles Artes concert hall. Such a beauty. 











Belles artes and the Alameda park. To the very right in this pic its possible to see the beginning of Paseo de la reforma.











And look what we have here. Handsome men called Marriachis. Musicians of traditional mexican music.











Torre Latino Americana. Many buildings in this area was badly damaged or even destroid during the big 1985 earthquake. Fortunately both Torre Latina Americana and Belles artes was undamaged.











Close up of the belles artes











Me testing the panorama function on my cam. :nuts:











We are getting closer to the avenue Paseo de la reforma. Here its possible to see new and old arcitecture side by side.




















This area of Mexico city is vibrant and modern.











Constructions going on here constantly. This will be the new Senate.











This last christmas there was a christmas tree built in the middle of the Reforma avenue. Its supposed to be the tallest christmas tree in the world with a total of 112m hight. During the day it looks kind of dull but during the night it shines beautiful. The people gather around this christmas tree after dark arrives in what could be called a christmas festival. Happy faces are to be seen everywhere. 











Here is a closer look of the magestic christmas tree.











And in daylight infront of the Magenta residental tower that is under construction.











Old and new, side by side.











Panorama with the monument Angel de la indepencia. Here the top is missing. The part with the angel herself.











Here the angel can be seen aswell.











Right next to the Reforma avenue can we find the monument of the revolution.











Reforma in sunset. 











This is the beginning of the big park Bosque de Chapultepec with Torre Mayor in the background. More from this beautiful park will you see on the next post from me.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is the park Bosque de Chapultupec. The "central park" of Mexico city. Here you can find monuments, a castle, a zoo, museums and much more. This is the place where citizens of Mexico city visit when they need to stressed down a bit. 











The Chapultepec castle is the only castle built for a king in America. Its location gives a great view of the city.











Here its possible to get a more than 180° panoramic view over the city.





























The inside is beautiful aswell.






































Western part of Bosque de Chapultepec with the Polanco skyline.











Monument in the park.












Next up will be some pics from the areas of Polanco and Condesa.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually in the Plaza de las Tres Culturas (Plaza of the Three Cultures) you can enjoy three eras of architecture, The Aztec, The Spanish and contemporary.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Actually in the Plaza de las Tres Culturas (Plaza of the Three Cultures) you can enjoy three eras of architecture


Is that Tlatelolco you are talking about?

I will upload some pic from there later.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, and la Plaza de Las Tres Cultures is there too.


----------



## mecanico242 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks Hasse78! great pics.

another pics from my cellphone


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Hasse78, is Chapultepec Castle really a castle? Many grandiose structures like Chapultepec Castle are called castles but are not castles in reality or for the most part. Most of what I'm reading in Wikipedia in Spanish, English and French seems to suggest that something like Chapultepec Castle is a palace (in the English-language definition). Castles are from Medieval times. Many structures built after the Medieval Ages and bearing the name castle like Chapultepec Castle are palaces or grand country houses. Also, it looks like Chapultepec Castle was built for a viceroy, not a king, Kings never lived in the colonies that their crown controlled. It was however used by an emperor later on during French control of Mexico (Maximilien I, formerly an archduke in Austria) for a short period of time but it wasn't built for him originally.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Mecanico. Some great pics there. But please no more pics other than my own ones, untill after I have posted all of mine. A thread called _"Mexico city pictures thrue the lens of Mecanico´s mobile cam"_ is maybe a good idea?  

I will post Condesa and Polanco tomorrow. With more location following after. :cheers: 




edubejar said:


> Hasse78, is Chapultepec Castle really a castle? Many grandiose structures like Chapultepec Castle are called castles but are not castles in reality or for the most part. Most of what I'm reading in Wikipedia in Spanish, English and French seems to suggest that something like Chapultepec Castle is a palace (in the English-language definition). Castles are from Medieval times. Many structures built after the Medieval Ages and bearing the name castle like Chapultepec Castle are palaces or grand country houses. Also, it looks like Chapultepec Castle was built for a viceroy, not a king, Kings never lived in the colonies that their crown controlled. It was however used by an emperor later on during French control of Mexico (Maximilien I, formerly an archduke in Austria) for a short period of time but it wasn't built for him originally.



Its called castillo de Chapultepec. Castillo = Castle. Maybe palace is a better name for Chapultepec. In swedish we mostly use the same word for both palaces and castles. 

About the history of the place... I just wrote what I knew I have read online before. Beeing the only "castle" in america built for a king.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pics!  It seems you barely missed my building, I live right behind the New Senate


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Great pics!  It seems you barely missed my building, I live right behind the New Senate


And may I guess.... at calle Madrid? 

I lived at the Corrinto Hotel very near to the senate.


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome!, more please...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Lets go on with Polanco. Its located north of the big Chapultepec park. Here lots of midrise and highrise projects are taking place at the moment. Lots are planned aswell. 













This buildings is what I believe a mall. Let me know if I am wrong. 











Plaza Carso and the museum Soumaya under construction











I believe that these two highrises are called Parques Polanco and they are just topped out.











Torre Pemex. Once always such a alone skyscraper. Now there will be more higher buildings nearby. Some locals at the forum might tell how the shoes got up there. I have seen it on several occations.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice I like it. Please keep posting


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Next up is the Condesa area. Probably my favorite area of Mexico city. Several small parks, great old architecture, nice restarants and bars can be found here.


Colourful neighbourhoods











Relaxing parks




















Small oasis within the big city











There something special and exotic with palmtrees for scandinavians like
me. 











Its never long distance to a beautiful colouful building in the Condesa area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

One more from Condesa area that I missed earlier.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just north of the historic center is Tlatelolco. Historic remains like the ones at Templo Mayor can be found here aswell.





























With a view south its possible to see Torre Latino Americana in a distance.











And looking west its not far to this building. I believe its actually unused today.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Hasse78 said:


> One more from Condesa area that I missed earlier.


That type of home I would not mind buying especially in that hood. I wonder what these puppies go for? 

Great thread Hasse78, definitely looking forward to more of celly's camera collection...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Fern~Fern* said:


> That type of home I would not mind buying especially in that hood. I wonder what these puppies go for?
> 
> Great thread Hasse78, definitely looking forward to more of celly's camera collection...



Cheers Fern. Yes its a lovely neighbourhood.


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey hasse! great pics from my city! but actually, the pics from "la condesa" are from "la Roma"...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Its ok...I remember Condesa and Roma neighborhoods are just next to each other.......nice tour through Mex city indeed,

And yep, maybe those are my favorite neighborhoods in Mex city too...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Its easy to mix up Roma and Condesa for me since I lived at the Casa De La Condesa Hotel and that hotel was located in Roma.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Next up is Coyoacan. A lovely area in south Mexico city. With a small town wibe.





























The entrance to the market.











Pozole. One of my favorite mexican dishes.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

One thing I remember about Mexico City are those green VW Taxi's circulating the entire city. Now when I see pix of Mex City I see some other horrible two tone taxi's instead, what happened to the beetle's????


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Fern~Fern* said:


> One thing I remember about Mexico City are those green VW Taxi's circulating the entire city. Now when I see pix of Mex City I see some other horrible two tone taxi's instead, what happened to the beetle's????


They are still there. But brown ones are just as common now. Like the one that can be seen in one of the pics from Coyoacan.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Hasse78 said:


> They are still there. But brown ones are just as common now. Like the one that can be seen in one of the pics from Coyoacan.


I know, I've seen them and they are extremely horrible looking. Those two tones are an eye soar vs the green more common Taxi soon to be extinct!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Mexico City is one of those cities that truly merits being explored (and which I would definitely do if it didn't have the safety reputation it has). It looks so rich and culture and life and there is so much of it, too.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Mexico City is one of those cities that truly merits being explored (*and which I would definitely do if it didn't have the safety reputation it has*). It looks so rich and culture and life and there is so much of it, too.


^ I don't get it, so you will go or not? You've lost me there....


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The tour continues.


I highy recommend the skyview restarant at the World Trade Center. The food is good but the view is even better. (on smog free days of course). And its even nicer since the whole place slowly spinns so you never need feel aftaid you miss some good view on the other side.











The view from the restaurant. A 360° view. This is looking north.











And looking south.











Time to take the metrobus south along avenue Insurguentes.











And pass the university.











And then continue to what could be Mexico cities floating market. Xorchimilco.











Charming boats there. A little bit like Venice style.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

edubejar said:


> Mexico City is one of those cities that truly merits being explored (and which I would definitely do if it didn't have the safety reputation it has). It looks so rich and culture and life and there is so much of it, too.


I survived.  The reputation is way overexaggerating.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ It's so sad Mexico City remains with that bad reputation. It will take years to make people know that it is not neither the most dangerous nor the most polluted.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Lets go on to Santa Fe. The buisniss area.





























And on the way back to the center I past this building. Looks like its dancing. My slow camera is not good with taking pics from a moving bus. :lol:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

And on the way back to the center I past this building. Looks like its dancing. My slow camera is not good with taking pics from a moving bus. :lol:








[/QUOTE]

^^ ^^
Ha ha ha... If you hadn't mentioned it, I'd have thought it was how the building actually looked. BTW isn't amazing that in spite of all the bad info said about this city, it remains by far the most visited capital in Latin America???


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ I don't get it, so you will go or not? You've lost me there....


Go to the city for a general visit, yes, but explore every corner as I'd prefer to do, no.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Hasse78 said:


> I survived.  The reputation is way overexaggerating.


Well if you survived then I should too now that I think about it! I mean if you look like a typical Swede I know you stand out like a sore thumb in Mexico City :lol: If you would stand out in Madrid or Rome you definitely would stand out in MC.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

edubejar said:


> Well if you survived then I should too now that I think about it! I mean if you look like a typical Swede I know you stand out like a sore thumb in Mexico City :lol: If you would stand out in Madrid or Rome you definitely would stand out in MC.



I look like a typical swede + I like to walk thrue neighbourhoods. And as you can see in my pictures I have alot. Still no incident. But I have stayed in what is concidered good areas of the city.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^As in every city. In Paris I wouldn't wander alone at the neighbourhood in the north-east like the surroundings of Stade de France. 

Or in NYC I'd never walk alone in Queens or the Bronx.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow Hasse78, you did a great tour of the City. 

By the way, I always stay at the Hotel Corinto when I visit Mexico City. It's a bit old, but clean. The location is its mayor asset, only the street where it is located gets a little too dark at night.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Assemblage23 said:


> Wow Hasse78, you did a great tour of the City.
> 
> By the way, I always stay at the Hotel Corinto when I visit Mexico City. It's a bit old, but clean. The location is its mayor asset, only the street where it is located gets a little too dark at night.


Thanks. 

Yes Corinto is a nice Hotel. Simple but nice. I like the pool up on the roof.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont think I have so many pix left to show you all. But here is a few more. 


Santa Fe




















Reforma











When I see this house I think of the Addams family. :lol:




















Old and new facade together as one.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Indeed, it does look like The Adams Family house......


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice city and I particularly like the Zocalo with its baroque cathedral
> and the other old buildings around.
> Mexico city is lucky 'cos there was no major war that would destroy
> its heritage/colonial buildings unlike others like Warsaw, Manila or Berlin.
> ...


I can't believe this comment went by unnoticed.

Technically, Mexico City has never been "destroyed", but the city was founded on a city that was.

Tenochtitlán (Mexico City) in the 1500's:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

alex3000 said:


> I can't believe this comment went by unnoticed.
> 
> Technically, Mexico City has never been "destroyed", but the city was founded on a city that was.
> 
> Tenochtitlán (Mexico City) in the 1500's:


Amazing picture there. Tenochtitlan sure was a wonder of the world.

Imagine if the ancient city of Tenochtitlan wasnt destroid like it was. And the colonial historic core we can see today would have been built nearer Reforma area. Mexico city would then have been maybe the best historic citiy in the world, from a touristic point of view. Still its so great that they managed to find so much of Templo Mayor back in 1978. I highly recommend to visit the museum and the archeological site of Templo Mayor.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix here. 


World trade center on a distance during a smoggy day.











Condesa area











Old and new.











RIP Freddie


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Reforma 222.































Torre Mayor











Venice?... Not at all. Xochimilco! :cheers:











World trade center look massive from all angles.











Tlalpan


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice.... u post we follow.......Thanks.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here´s a few more pix of Teotihuacan since it is such an amazing place. 





















On the top of Pyramid of the sun.











Its big. Here are the stairs up.











And looking down.











Lots of people were there the same day as me.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix here....



A nearly 2 year old pic from Reforma.











Details of Belles artes.











Stockholm street. Feels just like home. 











This roller coaster at Six flags gave me headache.


----------



## wolflanz76 (Apr 15, 2009)

*HI:*

*wow beautiful tour of mexico city.
thanks for showing beautiful places.
greetings.*


:cheers:


----------



## MenMad (Nov 9, 2009)

Ciudad de México es Original, me gusta que no trate de asimilar ciudades americanas con edificios juntos, o Orientales que sean muy coloridos, el DF sin embargo mantiene muchos skyline, zonas de culturas x toda la metropoli, que nunca terminas de conocer y esperar algo nuevo por descubrir, que hermosa ciudad y se agradece las tomas son realmente delicadas.. saludos foristas


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix here....


Within bosque Chapultepec. 











Archelogical findings at museum of Templo mayor.











Painting inside the national palace showing the history of the area.





























Christmas











Tlatelolco. My shoulder can be seen here. :nuts:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

From World trade center looking southeast.











From World trade center looking west.











Parts of Santa Fe


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

A park in Coyoacan











Musicians at Xochimilco.











Traffic in Xochimilco. :cheers:











And here is the more ordinary traffic


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I take the oppertunity to upload some more pix since it is a slow day at work today. :nuts:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow!!! You sure have an impresive number of pixs. How often do you travel to Mexico City?


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

DeNeza401 said:


> Wow!!! You sure have an impresive number of pixs. How often do you travel to Mexico City?



I have been to Mexico city 5 times so far. Next trip is sometime this year. I´m not sure when.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Some more pix from centro historico.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

...and they keep on coming! :righton:


----------



## Leuvoynshka (Feb 25, 2009)

Really nice Hasse, your pics are awesome, from the historical to the modern side, good job . :rock::banana2:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Kool!!!!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ Thanks... unfortunately I´m not sure I have that many pics left worthy for this thread. The rest of them might have my ugly face on them. And that´s good enough to post here. :nuts:


Here is atleast one Reforma pic I havent posted so far.











And one I believe is Polanco skyline upclose.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I managed to find a few more pix. 



At Zocalo square its possible to see a model of how Tenochtitlan once looked like.











Park





























The new senate under construction.











Parts of Reforma skyline taken from a inside a car











People crossing the street.











And now its the cars turn to move.











Yeay... I took the sightseeing bus one day. 











New and old facade











The day before the mexican nation celebration day, is a good day to be a flag salesman. :cheers:


----------



## Leuvoynshka (Feb 25, 2009)

Hasse, what days you were in Mexico?..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting presentation once again of Mexico city


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Thanks Christos-greece. 




Leuvoynshka said:


> Hasse, what days you were in Mexico?..


The last trip I was there from dec 24 to jan 10.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

wow. amazing thread


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

Hope you had a great time here! cheers.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice city and I particularly like the Zocalo with its baroque cathedral
> and the other old buildings around.
> Mexico city is lucky 'cos there was no major war that would destroy
> its heritage/colonial buildings unlike others like Warsaw, Manila or Berlin.
> ...


You are right. Unfortunately, ancient old aztec city is below those buildings. I remember I once had a discussion with a friend, he basically told me that the cathedral, national palace and such buildings should be brought down to uncover the ruins of Tenochtitlan! ANd I was like are you crazy? As much as I'd love to see Tenochtitlan, I remember you that the historic center is a World Heritage Site. But for example, hasn't Dresden been reconstructed? I remember as well reading somewhere that the old imperial palace of Berlin was going to be reconstructed again (?)...
Chapultepec Casttle is such a wonderful place, you can get very good views from the city, the park, and of course, the casttle itself.
GReat pics! Pretty good for a mobile. And I see you are from Sweden, have you only visited Mexico city in the country? Is n't Reforma one of the most beautiful avenues in the country?


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Wonderful pics from my beloved city. I'm glad you had visited Mexico City several times.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Chainedwolf said:


> GReat pics! Pretty good for a mobile. And I see you are from Sweden, have you only visited Mexico city in the country? Is n't Reforma one of the most beautiful avenues in the country?



So far I have visit the following towns/cities....

Mexico city
Cuernevaca
Taxco
Tepotzlan
Acapulco
Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa
Queretaro
Tijuana (a long time ago)



Reforma is definitely the most beautiful avenue I have seen so far in Mexico. :cheers:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures! You walk past my building all the time lol


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Time to bump this old thread since I have now done yet another trip to Mexico city. :cheers:


Hotel roof view.










Centro historico church.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Some nightshots from Torre Latina americana






































Church facade during night.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix here.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Reforma 27 rising.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice photos...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

A couple of more from Chapultepec castle.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix here from the area of Coyoacan.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

mmmmmm Taco food. 






































The best streap tease in town.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pix again. 














































Crowded street at centro historico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo-updates from Mexico city, Hasse


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks roballan and christos-greece. 



More pix here.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

New pics including some construction pix. 




















Park Hyatt slowly rising.











New highrise in Santa Fe.











Torre Metropoli almost done.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

More pics again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, great photos from around Mexico city


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Thanks christos-greece


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool! 

do you guys get 4 seasons? is it winter now?


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Historic skyline


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

edit...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice....thanks for sharing...:cheers:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have recently finnished yet another trip to Mexico city. So its time for some new pix to this gallery. :cheers:


----------

